# BUM Fights!!!!



## Guro Harold (Jan 20, 2003)

A group of guys get together, arrange and record bums beating the $#@! out of each other.  They sell 200,000 copies at $20.00 per copy and then are arrested.


I haven't seen any discussions about this video on MT.  What are your thoughts on this issue?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 21, 2003)

I'll open myself wide open for this but I thought it was kind of funny. The clips I seen of this looked hilarious. On the other hand I wouldn't personally go out for entertainment to watch a couple of bumbs fight either. They did however feed these guys and give them money as well. They have their own version of the croc hunter called the bumb hunter. Maybe it was stupid after all, I don't know but they sold many numerous copies to people all over the U.S. & I wasn't one of the purchasers.


----------



## Kirk (Jan 21, 2003)

I feel that the presentation was good.  It could have been 
humorous, but I couldn't get past feeling sorry for the bums.

I don't know if they paid them AFTER they shook up their world
and picked on them.  If this is the case then it's hysterical!!!
If they jumped them without their previous knowledge, then 
it's a bit too rough for my tastes.  Mind you, I was a struggling
stand up comic for 5 years, I try to find humor in everything.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> * They have their own version of the croc hunter called the bumb hunter. *



That's wild!!!! :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 21, 2003)

From what I heard on the radio and read in the newspaper that they had each "bumb" sign a waiver. Whether it's true or not that's what I either read or heard. Also the two guys that started this up was on the Howard Stern show the day before it went completey wild to the public with their stuff. This is where I heard them say they gave these guys some money and also that they gave them food. All they wanted to do was video the fights. 

As far as the bumb hunter fellow, well all I can say is that the audio clip I heard from that guy almost made me wet my pants at work. Get the mental picture of a bumb sleeping then getting pounced on by a guy with an accent saying your a beaut ain't ya. The best of all was him saying I ain't gonna hurt ya, I'm just going to tag you and put you back in the wild. I think the bumb hunter wrote a number on their forehead with magic marker or something stupid. But he did dress up like Steve Irwin. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 22, 2003)

Its incredible with what people can come up with to make money.  These guys have make 1 or 2 million so far!!!


----------

